

Cheap LLC publication service in NYC? - ofaginny

Does anyone have a recommendation for a LLC publication services in NYC? For all the one&#x27;s i&#x27;ve found, their websites look pretty janky and I have no idea how legit they are.<p>Much obliged!
======
jeffmould
I'll have to double check with him, but I think a friend of mine used a
company called Blumberg with no problems. Only reason I remember is I was
always calling it Bloomberg :)

